# Early Prewar Schwinn New World Track Racer , Need Year Made?  Info Please



## Lux Low (Oct 25, 2015)

I Just picked Up a Sweet Schwinn New World Schwinn Racer in Green. Trying To Pin Point Year , Serial is on The Bottom Bracket Cxxxx, The Bike has the Dural Hubs and wood rims and is Track Geometry.  Note: It has English 3 piece Bottom Bracket, Rear facing drop out but not the Track drop outs on my 1940 Superior and 1936 Paramount. I Know Catalogs are not always exact but 1940 shows forward sloping dropouts and other years state 1 piece cranks only. How Far Back Was the New World Line made? Any Thoughts on Year ?


----------



## rhenning (Oct 25, 2015)

1939 (maybe late 1938) was the first year.  With a picture or 2 I can give you a much better guess.  The bikes in the picture a a 1941 New World I converted to a path racer with no fenders and it came with a 3 piece cottered crankset.  The other bike is a 1952/53 Varsity New World with fenders.  Prewars differences include a welded on seat post clamp and no kick stand welded on.  Roger


----------

